# Is it legal to hunt flooded



## FSUPhil (May 7, 2007)

Is it legal to hunt flooded fields that have not been harvested as long as the water is from rain and not put in the field by man made sources?
I have some standing soybeans with water from a pothole flooding them and the ducks are using them some.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Since they intentionally flood fields for duck hunting in other states, I would assume it's legal. Would probably want to get permission before hunting in unharvested crop though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Negative.

From what I understand the federal laws state you can NOT hunt an unharvested field. Doesn't matter if it is flooded, dry, mud, your, your buddies, etc.

I have asked wardens about this topic, and every one of them has a different twist on there answers. But they all say ask the feds. SO I would do that before you go out, just to make sure.

But I am guessing they are going to say NO.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry Mike

Summary of Federal Regulations
In addition to state regulations, these federal rules apply to the taking and possession of migratory game birds.

No one shall take migratory game birds by the aid of baiting, or on or over any baited area, where a person knows or reasonably should know that the area is or has been baited. You may hunt migratory game birds, including waterfowl, on, over or from standing crops or flooded standing crops; flooded, harvested cropland; lands where grain has been scattered solely as a result of a normal agricultural planting, harvest or post-harvest manipulation; or from a blind or place of concealment camouflaged with vegetation from agricultural crops, provided that use of such vegetation does not expose, deposit or scatter grain or other feed.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If you eat grits and mud bugs its definately legal. Otherwise not sure.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USSapper said:


> Sorry Mike
> 
> Summary of Federal Regulations
> In addition to state regulations, these federal rules apply to the taking and possession of migratory game birds.
> ...


I guess the warden was wrong! Learn something new everyday!

Have at em!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright.........Who's cooking waffles??? :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USSapper said:


> Alright.........Who's cooking waffles??? :lol:


call Jason... Or talk to anyone that was at the meeting.... Why would I make it up?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I still wonder why people get confused on the baiting rules. Flooded grain be it corn, soybeans etc.. is legal to hunt if it is still standing. You still need the permission of the landowner or operator,(if land is rented, operator controls access regardless of what the landowner may say).

hunt4P&Y, I am not surprised at the response you where given, baiting for waterfowl is something most ND wardens shy away from unless you are intentionally spreading grain.

Hunted flooded soybeans with permission from the farmer, we walked in and out the same way and avoided knocking down any more plants than necessary. USFWS warden walked out and checked our license and bag no issues!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah I've seen a Tim Grounds video (or maybe on tv) where they were hunting flooded corn at a duck club in Illinois I believe. Can't imagine they'd do something like that on video if it were illegal.


----------



## Colby Shelkop (Jun 30, 2008)

Im pretty sure its legal, here in Mo thats pretty much all we hunt for ducks, weather it be flooded corn fields or beans. Almost all of the conservation areas that the state allows public hunting on are basically all flooded grain fields.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

As long as the field isn't manually flooded you should be fine


----------



## canpoint (Oct 16, 2008)

I can remember 6 or 7 years ago. The farmers rolled their corn.......the USF&G ruled that no one could hunt it. It was not ruled on until after we were there. We had a blast.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

waterfowler7 said:


> As long as the field isn't manually flooded you should be fine


Even if its manually flooded your still ok, as long as its unharvested, unmanipulated standing crop.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

pretty much the only way we hunt around these parts.


----------



## bowtechgr7 (Sep 10, 2008)

so can you hunt a harvested field thats flooded?


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Phil,
I would only caution you regarding "manipulation". That is a term that can be abused by the wrong kind of warden. I had friends that got ticketed in Mississippi for hunting over crops that had been manipulated for hunting. Because the field they were in was large, they drug their gear in on one of those floating sleds. It obviously moved some of the beans, so the warden stated they had intentionally manipulated the crops for baiting purposes. Jerk.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

D&D said:


> Phil,
> I would only caution you regarding "manipulation". That is a term that can be abused by the wrong kind of warden. I had friends that got ticketed in Mississippi for hunting over crops that had been manipulated for hunting. Because the field they were in was large, they drug their gear in on one of those floating sleds. It obviously moved some of the beans, so the warden stated they had intentionally manipulated the crops for baiting purposes. Jerk.


Im pretty sure id have taken that one to court.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

bowtechgr7 said:


> so can you hunt a harvested field thats flooded?


why not, its already been harvested....as long as its not be manipulated (i.e. brushhogged) then shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jayjaythehunter (Oct 20, 2008)

looks like a good day in the field!!!


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I beleive in Nodak you do need permission from the land owner if you are hunting from standing crops, even if the land is not posted.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We know how to farm up in these parts! Kinda tough to hunt a 7 foot tall corn field! :lol:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I was just thinking in regards to hunting from standing corn with decoys on the area of the field that is already chopped. We do that alot in OCT. Have they started to harvest the corn in NODAK yet?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Should be off before the 1st of the year! Hopefully non gets touched till after rifle season!


----------

